

Why Trifacta is teaching humans and data to work together - cristinacordova
http://gigaom.com/data/how-trifacta-wants-to-teach-humans-and-data-to-work-together/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

======
netvarun
From what I gather I _think_ that they are building some sort of visual tool
for the easy munging of large data files (ie. converting semi/un structured
data into some sort of structured form).

I would assume it would be some sort of GUI that captures the power and
expressiveness of Perl in an easy-to-use interface.

Pretty curious on how they plan on doing that, since the problem is very fuzzy
and can mean different things to different people.

(With their pedigree, I think the worst that can happen to them is an 'acq-
hire'. Not a bad worst-case scenario ;)

------
joe_hellerstein
Happy to see folks here are as excited as we are! Our founding team has put in
many years of research on the kinds of problems we're now tackling
commercially, including the stuff @pgbovine mentioned and more. Building
beautifully useful data software is a major technical and design challenge.
It's not just designing interfaces. It's not just building systems. It's not
just modeling and inference. It's all three, and especially the way they
interplay. Hence the name Trifacta.

If that sounds exciting to you, and you are interested in a well-funded,
rational, early-stage data startup ... we're hiring. Based in SF, across the
street from CalTrain. Drop us a line. jobs@trifacta.com

------
mlawlerau
Our startup, Selera Labs, is working on a product that sounds similar in some
respects. We leverage elements of enterprise search and machine learning to
provide continuous monitoring style analysis over ERP transactional data.

The human interaction component is something we have been very focused on. We
support human annotations (tagging and workflow) over machine generated
results that allow us to tune analysis processing for false vs true positives.
We've also devoted lots of effort into making the UX easy for business users
to very quickly understand why a result (or exception) was generated.

<http://dataignition.com>

------
pgbovine
These guys are all seriously bad-ass at what they do. I had the honor of
working with them back in grad school on <http://vis.stanford.edu/wrangler/>

~~~
joe_hellerstein
Phil's contributions on Data Wrangler were amazing! And if you haven't seen
his Burrito tool, you should check that out too ;-)

------
louischatriot
That's a very interesting problem Trifacta is trying to solve, I could have
used it in my former job!

The article itself is a bit long, so I made a summary:
<http://api.tldr.io/tldrs/506d8f1a78b3cba85f000477>

~~~
kopsai
Thanks for the tldr version, the original article just felt too long.

------
krat0sprakhar
As far as their team goes[1], they have the most prominent bigwigs in the
field of Machine Learning and HCI working for / advising them. Looks like a
promising startup. [1] - <http://www.trifacta.com/team>

------
aprasad
I took a class with Joe Hellerstein at Berkeley. This sounds awesome!

------
daniel_levine
I am really excited to be working with the team at Trifacta. They are the best
team I have been around and they are going after a big problem that's near and
dear to my heart.

